# Lola isn't well



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for you and Lola. I hope it can be figured out how to make her better. 5 years is so young for her to be so sick! Do the vets have any idea how this happened to her? 

pr


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. They have no idea her blood tests all came back in the normal range so it's not a infection and they don't think cancer and we did x rays to look for a possible injury on her head, neck, back and chest, all normal. Her blood pressure was elevated but not in a dangerous way. I took her home to try the steroids and antibiotics for the next few days. I don't have the thousands of dollars for a spinal tap and MRI but my vet said it probably won't change the outcome. They just say is it a neurological disorder.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry. I hope that the medications will kick in and you see some improvement. Your vet sounds compassionate, not to put you and your dog through the stress and expense of testing, if it will not change the outcome. I know what it feels like to get a shocking diagnosis, so I'm sending you a Texas-sized hug.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh Star, my heart is breaking for you! What horrible news to get about your girl. So bizarre that would happen so quickly. I hope that the antibiotics provide relief and I agree, sounds like you have a sensible vet. Hugs from us too!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

i am so sorry, that must be so shocking. i pray there is improvement and a miracle


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so very sorry, and hope the medicines turn this around for your precious Lola.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Is it a form of meningitis?


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Just a stab in the dark here but is it possible she is suffering from Addison's Disease? My dog came down with it at that age. Suddenly. He was woozy and wouldn't eat and just very sick. 

pr


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry that your baby is going through this, but she is so young, let's hope that she can beat this!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Many years ago we went through something similar. I do know the pain and sorrow.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Viking Queen


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! I do hope that the meds help! You both are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to read this Star. I can feel your sadness in your words. Thinking of you and Lola.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh Star, so sorry to hear about Lola. I so hope that they can very quickly find a solution to this. In the meantime Lola can feel your love and this will give her great comfort and ease her suffering. Thinking of you and sending prayers and a cyberhug.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind wishes. Her right eye seems to be able to focus now but the other looks like a red marble, the pupil is open. She is on her feet but wobbly but can eat at least and when I carry her outside she peed. They thought addisons but said her bloodwork and symptoms don't match. They think she has had a bleed in her brain. She has only been ill once from a bee sting reaction so it's scary she is so ill. The vet called and said that the antibiotic should start kicking in tomorrow so there may be some results then. They keep saying don't get your hopes up but honestly if I hear that comment once more I'm going to scream.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear this. lots of prayers and paws crossed for your baby.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You are allowed to scream.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My heart and prayers are with you. Never, ever, stop hoping!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Fingers crossed and prayers send for you and your little baby! I am so sorry this is happening! I hope that you see some improvement soon!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Fingers crossed she starts to improve soon!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Did they check her bile acids? Not checked in normal blood test. If she has a liver shunt the ammonia builds up in their brains and can cause similar symptoms.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

There is not anything anyone can say, this is so sad. I hope you get some answers and that she comes back. I am so sorry.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Just a thought, could she have gotten into some round up in the yard?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way for Lola. Hopefully they will find out soon what is causing all this trouble.

Sylvia & the Girls :hug:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

With the uneven pupils it does sound like a bleed or some other cause of intracranial pressure. Antibiotics are not indicated without the additional symptom of a high temperature. There are drugs that are designed for the relief of these symptoms, where surgery is not indicated or possible. Take your dog to another vet. Get a second opinion. Have your vet provide you with the results of any tests and take them to another. Spend only on the consultation unless there is a new angle.
Eric


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My heart just breaks for you, I know what it is like to have a sick baby. My prayers are with you all


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

So I have great news! Lola seemed to come out of her haze last night being more alert and responding to her name with a tail wag. She slept on her bed in the living room last night which is very unusual she usually comes to the bedroom with us. I got up early this morning to check on her and I was greeted by a excited happy dog! She can walk and has the bounce back in her step and can now go up and down the stairs. She does walk a little differently and seems wobbly on her left back leg still. Both her eyes are focusing but she still has a bit of a head tilt. She is eating and drinking very well too. She never had a fever and her blood didn't indicate a infection but the vet thought a round of antibiotic wouldn't hurt since they are not sure what this is although her symptoms point to a bleed in her brain. I am fortunate because the clinic has six vets in it and she spent four hours there and was examined and her tests reviewed by different vets and they agreed that her symptoms point to a neurological disorder. No chemicals in our yard and my other dog is fine. Thank you for all the well wishes and good thoughts I'm sure it helped. I certainly appreciated and needed the support!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

That's wonderful ! Hope things continue to look better and better.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Such good news! Paws crossed that there is even better news tomorrow!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

This awesome news just made my day happier 

I am THRILLED for Lola and you. Please God, let Lola continue to get better every day. Amen.

pr


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such wonderful news! Dogs do seem to get over minor strokes more quickly than humans - here is hoping that she makes a fast and complete recovery.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What wonderful news! You must feel soooo relieved! Hope she gets better and better!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

So happy to read this positive update!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Fantastic news - hopefully she just keeps on getting better!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Huge sigh of relief when I read the update! Such happy news! Looking forward to hearing her improve each day and you are greeted with lots more happy tail wags!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So relived for you, so you got that miracle I was hoping for. Praying she gets better and better each day.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So happy for you. Keep us posted please.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Lola continues to improve. Head isn't as tilted but she has a slight tremble and still has weakness in her back left leg BUT she is running around and wants to play! I'm a little concerned when we start weaning her off the prednisone dose that she will go down hill but maybe I'm just paranoid. Oh and another thing, she doesn't seem to be able to chew kibble so she is eating just canned food from the vets.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

So glad she is doing better. Prayers continue.

VikingQueen


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

So very excited to hear this!!! Praying for Lola's continued healing


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I read your earlier post about giardia. By any chance was it treated with Metronidazole? If so, this **might** have been the cause of Lola's mysterious episode. Not a lot of pet owners know that there are serious, scarry side effects to this drug such as:

Agitation
back pain
*blindness
blurred vision*
confusion
convulsions
*decreased vision*
depression
dizziness
drowsiness
*eye pain*
fever
hallucinations
headache
irritability
*lack of coordination*
nausea
seizures
*shakiness and unsteady walk*
slurred speech
stiff neck or back
trouble speaking
*unsteadiness, trembling, or other problems with muscle control or coordination
unusual tiredness or weakness*
vomiting
*weakness in the arms, hands, legs, or feet*


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

That was about a year ago she was treated as a precaution but yes that is what was prescribed. It is a scary drug! She is being weaned off the prednisone now and still doing really well, back to her crazy self except she doesn't like going for walks anymore and is eating like a horse which is strange for a skinny fussy eater.
Thank you for the reply, I wonder what the better drug treatment is for giardia? Fingers crossed I never have to deal with that again!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Steroids increases appetite so I'm not surprised she's eating like a horse. 

I'm so glad she's doing so well!!!

Here are some Herbal Options For Your Dog’s Worms.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

That's awesome thanks for the link. She never had giardia the puppy I bought came with it, he was really sick and dehydrated. The vet advised treating lola because she was exposed to him. I'm hoping I can get Lola off the prednisone and antibiotics, looks good so far.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

From my 6 years experience at a veterinary hospital, giardia is *very* common. For general deworming, I use diatomaceous earth and sometimes dried organic pumpkin seeds, works like a charm!! 

Please post an update when Lola is off the pred and antibiotics.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

She is back on full strength steroids because weaning her off was done too soon and she lost the ability to see and walk again. Her brain for whatever reason is still swelling. Fingers still crossed that she keeps responding to the meds.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh honey, what a worry for you. So sorry to hear about your set-back.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

They are saying meningitis from unknown source which is still brain swelling. The whole thing is a stress test I feel bad for her.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sorry you had to take a step backward with Lola. Sending my best wishes for a full recovery!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Let's hope that this is only a temporary setback on a road to recovery and getting Lola back in good shape!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear you are having a set back. Prayers for a return to health soon!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping for good things for lola.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping the steroids bring a rapid improvement - and sending hugs for both of you.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Keep up the steroids. Ramp the dose down slowly when advised to do so. Sudden withdrawal of steroids can cause a rebound effect. Hope all goes well.
Eric.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the well wishes. She is back on steroids every twelve hours and doing really well. She declined to the point of not being able to see and walk again when they were gradually withdrawn. She is on them for a month then I'm assuming we will try to wean her off again. I'm guessing the long term effects of steroids on the internal organs isn't good though right?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so so sorry for you and Lola -she is only 5? did they tell you what caused it? Will pray for you both
Pam


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to update since everyone has been so wonderful here. Lola was put to sleep about a hour ago, she took a severe turn for the worst this morning and was in horrible pain. I was out of options and wanted her to stop hurting. Sad day but I don't regret the last five years, she was a wonderful loyal best friend.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

star: I'm so sorry to hear this. Sorry for you loss of Lola.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry, I know just how difficult that was for you. Hugs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry, Star - it is the last and perhaps the kindest gift we have to offer our much loved animal companions, but at such a high cost of heartbreak to ourselves. Sleep well, Lola - no more pain, no more confusion.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

So sorry you had to let Lola go, but you did everything you could and then chose the kindness to not prolong her pain. Hugs and love.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She is so lucky to have had you to know when to say goodbye. My heart is with you, I've been through this type of trauma too, time will help heal.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear about Lola. I know you are hurting right now, but Lola is at peace.

My girl Rose went through the EXACT same thing 14 years ago and it, too did not show anything on all the xrays and tests. After she was gone they determined by necropsy that it was a brain tumor on the base of the brain lining. Likely this is similar for your dear Lola.

Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So not what I was hoping to hear.............. I'm so sorry. You did what you could, and sometimes it is better to just let them go to where there is no more suffering. I know your heart must be broken, but just remember, she will be with you forever in your mind and your heart.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Run free, Lola <3 <3 <3


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost your friend


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So, so sorry.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...I'm so late to this thread. I'm so saddened to find out that you lost your little dog at only 5. That is just so unfair. I know the unique pain of losing one so young and it is really, really hard. My heart goes out to you so very much. You did the only thing you could do and put her out of her pain. That is good. But only time and memories will heal. 

Rest comfortably and at peace little Lola.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear abut lola. sometimes a dog is lucky enough to have a friend who will do what you did for lola.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So sorry. Hugs your way.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you. Healing and supportive thoughts your way.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Nooooo!!! I'm so so sorry. 

pr


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so so sorry for your loss -you are a good mother!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

star, I am very sorry for your loss. You were a great friend and advocate for Lola all the way to the end.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

oh Star, I grieve with you. You were there for her. She is with my Tootsie, and so many other loves of our lives.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Bless you for for helping to end Lola's suffering. Sometimes, I think the most beloved dogs just hang on on to life because they want to be there for us, even at their own expense. It is such a relief for them when we help them let go. I am so sorry that her life was barely a blink of an eye. I am glad that she had a life that was filled with your love.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this awful news. you were a great MOM!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

My deepest sympathies, Star. I know how hard it is to lose your companion when she is so young and I am so sorry you have to go through this pain. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Star, I am so sorry for your loss. Sweet Lola had the best possible treatment and love from you, and she was needed at the Bridge. Lola is healed now. I wish you peace and comfort and happy memories of your lovely girl.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Awww, I'm so sorry......it's very hard to lose them, especially when they're so young.
Rest in peace sweet Lola.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the support, its been a difficult week.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I know how painful this is.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my, I just came across this post. So sorry for the loss of your little Lola. She is out of pain now and dancing in heaven. Deepest condolences to you and your family.
Hugs from the girls. 
Sylvia


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss. R.i.P. Lola.


----------

